# Cleaning Carpet & Floor Mats



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

Can someone recommend the best way to clean the carpet and floor mats? They have coffee and soda stains and who knows what else. Any tips are appreciated.


TIA

Eddie


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

16 views and not comments. LOL


----------



## nissanfan425 (Feb 15, 2005)

Eddie57 said:


> 16 views and not comments. LOL


I like to rent a Rug Doctor from Walmart or Lowes, but don't buy their overpriced detergents; buy Simple Green in the concentrated form, and dilute it to your preference. Make sure you rent the upholstery connections, too. Clean once with Simple Green in the tank, then go over it with clean water and watch how clean your carpet, etc becomes. The Rug Doctor also does an excellent job of pulling almost all the water out, so everything is practically dry. Do this on a hot day, park it with the windows partially open, then go inside and clean your home's carpets and sofas, too. Simple Green also makes a specific Carpet detergent(Sit on a towel just in case if you need to drive). Are your floor mats rubber or carpet? If they're rubber, use a stronger mix of SG, then scrub with a brush and rinse very well.


----------



## edd1179 (Jul 26, 2007)

I recently took my titan into carmax and had them do an extraction on some stains i had coffee coke etc. and they got all them out for less than 60 bux dont a bad deal...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Eddie57 said:


> Can someone recommend the best way to clean the carpet and floor mats? They have coffee and soda stains and who knows what else. Any tips are appreciated.
> 
> 
> TIA
> ...


Any Detailing shop will do a steam clean or if needed a chemical clean and dry.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Greased Lightning, watered down. Scrub it in to remove the stain, then vacuum it out at the carwash.


----------

